# Goat Pregnancy Test



## Deb75476 (Oct 28, 2008)

When breeding goats, how long after the deed is done should you wait before you send a blood sample? How long does it take to show?


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

just wait to see if she comes in heat the following month..much cheaper and easier..


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

ditto waiting until the next month to see if she comes back in.


----------

